# Interesting Masonic events or lodges?



## Trufflehound (Jan 11, 2013)

Brethren,

I have a question to ask. I have been compiling a list of interesting or relatively unique Masonic events around the country (or even the world, for that matter) that I would like to attend some day. I was wondering if anyone would be able to help my list grow a bit more. A lot of what I have at this point is rather vague, and the list itself is fairly sparse. If something I have listed is incorrect, please let me know. Here is what I have thus far:

--- --- ---

*11 of 50states are represented in part*

Active (as far as I know)

*Alabama*

Fort Gaines Degree Conferral - Mobile Masonic Lodge #40 will be conferring a MM degree at Fort Gaines (located at Dauphin Island) on April 26, 2014.  (Information provided by the Grand Lodge F&AM of Alabama)
*Connecticut*

New England Mountain Lodge - Moosup Lodge #113 in Moosup, Connecticut holds Lodge up in the mountains each year on or near the Summer Solstice. (Information provided by AugustusMasonicus)
*Florida*

Civil War Outdoor Degree - Every October, the members of Amelia Lodge No. 47, perform a Master Mason Outdoor degree at Fort Clinch State Park, in honor of George W. Call, First Worshipful Master of Amelia Lodge No. 47.  The degree is performed at Ft Clinch, Fernandina Beach, Florida with a 'Civil War' atmosphere. All Master Masons are welcome to attend this degree.  (Information provided by W:. Richard Corcoran)
More information can be found at http://www.mastermason.com/amelia/October Degree.htm

*Georgia*

Cove Waterfall - An outdoor degree is put on at Cove Waterfall in Jasper, GA. The degree appears to happen in May.
Rock Quarry - Every year in Georgia, a MM lodge is opened on top of a mountain. This happens around August.
Sand Pit - Each year in Valdosta, a MM degree is conferred at the Sand Pit. This appears to happen around October.  (Information transplanted from http://forum.mastermason.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=8128. It was originally posted by Brother edwmax.)
*Louisiana*

The Day the War Stopped - "...each year Feliciana Lodge #31 in St. Francisville, LA puts on a reenactment of the Masonic Funeral service for a Union Soldier by Confederate Soldiers. The event is called 'The Day the War Stopped'." (Information transplanted from http://forum.mastermason.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=8128. It was originally posted by Brother masonic.truths. It appears to happen annually in June.)
Official site: http://www.daythewarstopped.net/

Red Degrees - In New Orleans, Germania #46 and/or O.K. Allen #33 display Red Lodge work of the three degrees. (August time frame?)
*Idaho*

Baldy Mountain Degree - Hailey Lodge #16 holds a 3rd Degree on Baldly Mountain around Labor day weekend.  (information provided by the Grand Lodge of Idaho)
Exemplification - Portneuf Lodge # 18 does an exemplification of the 3rd degree in costume, the first weekend in March every year.  (information provided by the Grand Lodge of Idaho)
International Day - Bonners Ferry Lodge #43 (of Idaho) has International Day, working with Creston Lodge #54 (of British Columbia). Both lodges meet and open in one location and close in another with lunch in the middle.  (information provided by the Grand Lodge of Idaho)
Lodge in the Garage - Capital City Lodge #93 holds an annual communication in the garage and a picnic each Spetember.  (information provided by the Grand Lodge of Idaho)
Lodge on the Lake - Capital City Lodge #93 holds opens lodge on the lake and has a picnic in July each year.  (information provided by the Grand Lodge of Idaho)
Silver City Lodge - Silver City Lodge #13 (located in Homedale, Idaho) holds an Annual Meeting and 3rd degree in Silver City, Idaho (an old mining town) the second weekend of July.  (information provided by the Grand Lodge of Idaho)
*Illinois*

Thanksgiving Degree - Each year, Robinson Masonic Lodge #250 conducts a MM Degree on the morning of Thanksgiving.  (information provided by the Grand Lodge of Illinois)
Outdoor Degree - Every few years, the Widows Sons (Masonic Motorcycle Association) hold an outdoor degree.  (information provided by the Grand Lodge of Illinois)
Colonial Degree - Occasionally, there is a lodge that conducts a "Colonial Degree" in full costume. (no lodge name given)  (information provided by the Grand Lodge of Illinois)
 *Oklahoma*

Oklahoma Masonic Indian Degree Team - These brothers travel to lodges all over the United States and Europe to confer the Master Mason degree. A portion of the degree work is done in Native American dress. The entire experience is said to be impressive.
Their Facebook page can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/OklahomaMas...dianDegreeTeam

*Oregon*

Crater Lake Outdoor Degree - On the first Saturday of August, Crater Lake Lodge 211 A.F&A.M. (Klamath Falls, OR) puts on an outdoor degree in Crater Lake National Park, permission being granted by executive order of President (M.W.B.) Franklin D Roosevelt (information provided by Brother jdmadsenCraterlake211
*Tennessee*

Eblen's Cave Degree - Each year, in Kingston, TN, Union Lodge #38 hosts degree work from all over the United States. This occurs each August. (Information provided by Worshipful Brother jeffself.)
http://union38.org/wordpress/?page_id=63

*Texas*

Alamo - In San Antonio, a MM lodge is opened in the Alamo, and the Grand Lodge officers are received. This happens each December. http://alamolodge44.org/
Battleship Texas Degree - "I didn't see where anyone mentioned the MM degree performed annually on the Battleship Texas moored adjacent to the San Jacinto Monument and battleground just southeast of Houston. Big pageant day including Grand Master of all Texas Masons appearing at the battleground and ship celebrating the victory and capture of Generalissimo de Santa Ana by brother Sam Houston." (Information provided by Brother jwhoff. This looks to occur annually in the Spring.)
Cave Degree - Longhorn Cavern State Park, Burnet, Texas. This occurs around October.
Comanche Peak - Granbury Lodge #392 performs a mountain-top MM degree each year at Comanche Peak in Hood County. The meal is at 6pm, and the degree follows at 7pm. This happens in September. (Information provided by Brother Bennylee.)
Lem Maddox Degree - "Districts 35A&B do an outdoor degree each year, Lem Maddox, held sometime in May I believe. The Scottish Rite Republic of Texas degree team puts on a pretty memorable degree as it would have been done in 1836." (Information provided by Brother relapse98.)
Texas Senate Chambers Degree - "Twelve of my fellow home lodge brothers attended a MM degree in the Texas Senate chambers in Austin a few years back." (Information provided by Brother jwhoff. No time frame given. Re-occurrence is unknown.)
USS Lexington Degree - "Roughly once a year, Oso Naval Lodge #1282 in Corpus Christi performs a MM degree onboard the aircraft carrier (now museum) USS Lexington." (Information provided by Brother Mac. No time frame given, but it looks to be around April.)
*Traveling*

Oklahoma Masonic Indian Degree Team - These brothers travel to lodges all over the United States and Europe to confer the Master Mason degree. A portion of the degree work is done in Native American dress. The entire experience is said to be impressive.
Their Facebook page can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/OklahomaMas...dianDegreeTeam

 
--- --- ---

Dormant (and waiting to be revived)

*Kentucky*

Kerosene Lantern Lodge - In Bowling Green KY, my lodge perform an outdoor degree, way out in the boondocks. We wear 19th century clothing, and use kerosene lanterns. (Information provided by Brother Charles Martin. No time frame given.)
_Bowling Green lodge #73, performed the outdoor "kerosene lantern" degree back in the 1980's, usually in the summer time_

Mammoth Cave - In Edmonson County Kentucky, a lodge would go deep into Mammoth Cave (the largest cave system in the world), and conduct a MM degree, in the natural rock formations. (Information provided by Brother Charles Martin. No time frame given.)
_The Mammoth Cave MM degree, was performed frequently by the lodge in Edmonson county KY, back in the 1970's. There were some problems with the National Park Service, which administers the cave, and the degree has not been performed there for some years._

*Wyoming*

Pack Mule/Mesa Lodge - In Wyoming, a lodge loads up an entire MM degree team on pack mules, and then takes the mule team and members and candidates up to a mesa over a thousand feet high. They set up a camp, and then at sunset, they perform a MM degree under the stars. They say "27 Master Masons went up the mountain, and 28 came down". (Information provided by Brother Charles Martin. No time frame given.)
_According to their Grand Secretary, it is unknown if this is still taking place._

 
--- --- ---

Given my work schedule, I don't know that I'll ever be able to work my way through all of the chairs (even though I would like to). Because of that, I would like to take every opportunity I can to visit other lodges -- especially if something out of the ordinary is happening. Any chance to broaden my horizons will be well worth it.

Several of these events, I've lifted information for from this forum. The time frame may not be set in stone, but it was in the hopes that I'd be able to "ballpark" them in the future. If anyone cares to contribute anything more to this list, it would be greatly appreciated. And if it is improper to post a consolidated list like this on these forums, please let me know, and I will delete it.

Thank you very much.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 13, 2013)

In Edmonson County Kentucky, a lodge would go deep into Mammoth Cave (the largest cave system in the world), and conduct a MM degree, in the natural rock formations. 

In Wyoming, a lodge loads up an entire MM degree team on pack mules, and then takes the mule team and members and candidates up to a mesa over a thousand feet high. They set up a camp, and then at sunset, they perform a MM degree under the stars. They say "27 Master Masons went up the mountain, and 28 came down". 

In Bowling Green KY, my lodge perform an outdoor degree, way out in the boondocks. We wear 19th century clothing, and use kerosene lanterns. Too cool.


----------



## Mac (Jan 13, 2013)

Roughly once a year, Oso Naval Lodge #1282 in Corpus Christi performs a MM degree onboard the aircraft carrier (now museum) USS Lexington. I might be a little biased, but I bought they put on a heck of a show this last year.


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 13, 2013)

Charles, 

Those all sound really interesting.  The pack mule lodge sounds particularly interesting.  Do they always limit the number of people that attend, or were the numbers 27 and 28 arbitrary?  The Bowling Green lodge sounds really neat, too.  For all three of your examples, do you have rough times of the year when they're performed?  And do you know which lodge in Wyoming hosts the lodge on top of the mesa?

Mac,

Wow.  Where do they hold lodge?  The forecastle?  When I was in the Navy, I was stationed aboard the USS Nimitz.  Those were pre-Masonry days for me, so I never attended lodge on the ship.  It would really be something to go to that.  Do you know when they do that?

--- --- ---

Thank you, both, for your additions.  I plan on updating the original post in this thread over time to fill the list out.  Maybe it will be useful to others.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 13, 2013)

Twelve of my fellow home lodge brothers attended a MM degree in the Texas Senate chambers in Austin a few years back.  The place was packed, including the Grand Master of all Texas masons as well as many of the grand officers.  A member of the committee on work conferred the degree.  It was a very enjoyable outing for the members of our lodge.  It's approximately 110 miles or so over.  We stopped for breakfast and again for a late lunch on some of our favorite restaurants along the way.

I had a chance to see my niece who was tailgating with other University of Texas students after we left the capital chambers.  Their setup was on the way back to our car and she unbelievably recognized me out of the crowd. 

Truly brethren, don't we all have enjoyable fellowship on such road trips?


----------



## Mac (Jan 13, 2013)

The Lexington has a large theatre in the fo'c'sle area with airconditioning and seating for about 200.  

I got so nervous during the closing I omitted a sentence from the closing charge that our GM has made mandatory for WMs in Texas this year.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 14, 2013)

Vindicate his character when wrongfully traduced!  

Sailor, you are now relegated to the fantail.

Aurrgh!  :15:


----------



## widows son (Jan 14, 2013)

Check out the yellow dog degree.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay!  I'll bite.  Please PM me with a description.

tanx ... jwhoff


----------



## Mac (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been curious about the Yellow Dog and the Order of the Turtle.  I've heard of them online but never encountered them in the real world.


----------



## widows son (Jan 14, 2013)

I haven't really been able to find much, other than its just one of those fun degrees to promote fraternity. Apparently what would the WM, is known as the master hound or something lol. I was invited by a good friend and brother to participate in February. Should be interesting.


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.  I've reorganized the original post to reflect what you all have posted.  I wasn't really sure how to approach the Yellow Dog or the Order of the Turtle stuff, so I've left it off (for now, at least).  If anyone else has any recommendations, I'd love to hear them.  Thanks!


----------



## widows son (Jan 15, 2013)

No problemo


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 17, 2013)

I read an article about the "pack mule" lodge in the "Scottish Rite Journal" some years ago. The article was about one specific instance of the outdoor lodge, and there just happened to be 28 participants; no reason to believe that there is a hard and fast number who participates. I suggest you contact the GL of Wyoming for more detail. 

The Mammoth Cave MM degree, was performed frequently by the lodge in Edmonson county KY, back in the 1970's.  There were some problems with the National Park Service, which administers the cave, and the degree has not been performed there for some years. 

Bowling Green lodge #73, performed the outdoor "kerosene lantern" degree back in the 1980's, usually in the summer time.


----------



## widows son (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm going to a lodge a town over from me to watch a 3rd degree done the old Scottish way, way back in the late 1700s to early 1800s. Can't wait!


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 17, 2013)

cemab4y said:


> I read an article about the "pack mule" lodge in the "Scottish Rite Journal" some years ago. The article was about one specific instance of the outdoor lodge, and there just happened to be 28 participants; no reason to believe that there is a hard and fast number who participates. I suggest you contact the GL of Wyoming for more detail.
> 
> The Mammoth Cave MM degree, was performed frequently by the lodge in Edmonson county KY, back in the 1970's.  There were some problems with the National Park Service, which administers the cave, and the degree has not been performed there for some years.
> 
> Bowling Green lodge #73, performed the outdoor "kerosene lantern" degree back in the 1980's, usually in the summer time.


If these aren't performed at regular or semi-regular intervals, I'll remove them from the list.  Maybe I'll make a "dormant" section.  

Does anyone have any suggestions?  Is this list even anything that others would want to see populated and kept up with?


----------



## widows son (Jan 17, 2013)

It's always good to know. In case a brother might be interested.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Does anyone have any suggestions? Is this list even anything that others would want to see populated and kept up with?



Yes indeed! Thanks very much for starting this thread. Keep updating the original post in the thread. This should get "stickied" in the forum IMO.


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 18, 2013)

I have updated the thread, and I sent an email to the Grand Lodge of Wyoming asking if the "pack mule" lodge was still something that was done.

As always, if anyone else has anything to add or share, just let me know!

UPDATE:  According to the Grand Secretary, it is unknown if this is still taking place.  I have since moved it.


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks to some of the members of Clarence H. Cohen Lodge #749 in Georgia this morning, I was given enough information to find out more on the Oklahoma Masonic Indian Degree Team.  I've updated their entry and created a "Traveling" section for them (since they travel to confer degrees).

For anyone that would like to see one of these degrees or request a degree from them, their Facebook page can be found here: 

https://www.facebook.com/OklahomaMasonicIndianDegreeTeam

And more information can be found here:

http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/oklahoma_masonic_indian_degree_team.htm


----------



## bobozxsdoz (Feb 2, 2013)

CÃƒÂ¡ d? online M88 Mansion88 Betno1.info Ã‚Â·Ã‚Â· Ch? 200k ^^


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 3, 2013)

I didn't see where anyone mentioned the MM degree performed annually on the Battleship Texas moored adjacent to the San Jacinto Monument and battleground just southeast of Houston.  Big pageant day including Grand Master of all Texas Masons appearing at the battleground and ship celebrating the victory and capture of Generalissimo de Santa Ana by brother Sam Houston.  

There is some disagreement as to Santa Ana's membership in masonry. And, as is always the case, there's much money to be made in never solving the issue. 

One thing I can tell you is that the legend of Sam Houston lives on through his great grandson, Sam Houston.  I talked with the latest holder of the crown a few years back at a function celebrating Scottish heritage at the monument.  You know, nothing to serious  ... as neither he, nor I appear to be so inclined.  Just such questions as:  "Say, when's the last time you picked up the bill for a cup of coffee or a few beers?" and the like.

So says Sam, it's not an easy job.  You have to wait around until your turn, you know. Before that, it was a catch as catch can livelihood.  

Anyway, the latest rendition of Sam Houston cuts his hair the same way, has the same body build, and looks all the world like his forefathers.  Although there weren't any hangers-on positions available I mentioned to him that all I really needed was a good friend in his position.  It's always worth the effort, you know.  And no, he hasn't run across a good likeness of the ole Generalissimo to date.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 4, 2013)

MM degree at Texas State Capital

picture snapped following the degree.


----------



## relapse98 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know if it meets your criteria, but Districts 35A&B do an outdoor degree each year, Lem Maddox, held sometime in May I believe. The Scottish Rite Republic of Texas degree team puts on a pretty memorable degree as it would have been done in 1836.


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 5, 2013)

Brother jwhoff, I have updated the thread with the information regarding the Battleship Texas.  Thank you for that.

Brother relapse, I'm not in the Scottish Rite, so I don't have a lot of working knowledge regarding what you're talking about.  Are you referring to Symbolic Lodge degree work, or is it specific to the Scottish Rite?  I was thinking of having these pertain to the Blue Lodge only, but then again, I don't see any reason as to why I couldn't add everything.  

Does anyone care to weigh in on that?


----------



## relapse98 (Feb 5, 2013)

Its a degree team from Scottish Rite but its regular old blue lodge work done in an 1836 style.


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 5, 2013)

Sure.  I'll add it in.  Thank you.

Edit: Updated

Edit2:  Also added information regarding Georgia's "Sand Pit" and Louisiana's "The Day the War Stopped" (this event is particularly interesting).


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 5, 2013)

And please add dates for both.  I've long wanted to mount a posse for the ride over to Louisiana for that event.


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 5, 2013)

I listed that it happens in June.  They have a website.  I'll put the link to it in the OP here in a little bit.

Official site:  http://www.daythewarstopped.net/


----------



## Trufflehound (Jul 8, 2013)

Added the Cove Waterfall outdoor degree to the list.  I'm looking for more information on it, and will be contacting some of the lodges involved in the morning. It looks like it happens in May.

edit:  If anyone else has come across any other interesting lodge events, feel free to share so that I can update this thread.


----------



## freesoul3~6 (Jul 10, 2013)

I seek to know more about becoming a mason how do I accomplish that
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Macbooktony (Jul 14, 2013)

My lodge (Alamo #44) opens a MM lodge inside the Alamo every December to receive the new Grand Master and GL officers. PM me for details. 


Alamo Lodge #44


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 14, 2013)

Details Brother Macboottony, if you please.


----------



## Macbooktony (Jul 14, 2013)

Date is not set yet but it's always between grand lodge and Christmas on a Saturday. That only leaves Dec 14th and 21st so I'm betting it'll be the 14th. Will start a new thread about it once the details are firm.


----------



## Trufflehound (Aug 30, 2013)

Added information regarding Moosup Lodge #113 and their Mountain Lodge meeting.  

Also, last weekend, I was able to attend Georgia's 60th annual Rock Quarry meeting, where two MM degrees were conferred.  The degree was acted out in full (meaning the lecture, too) -- something I've never seen before.  It was really impressive (songs were included as well).  I would very strongly encourage others to attend in the future.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Granbury has a mountain top master masons degree. It is on Sept 28th this year. Meal at 6pm and degree to follow at 7pm. It is held in hood county, tx on top of comanche peak. Very good food and awesome ambiance.


----------



## Trufflehound (Sep 2, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Granbury has a mountain top master masons degree. It is on Sept 28th this year. Meal at 6pm and degree to follow at 7pm. It is held in hood county, tx on top of comanche peak. Very good food and awesome ambiance.


Pardon the lateness of my reply.  The information has been added to the OP.  Thank you, Brother Baxter.


----------



## Trufflehound (Sep 16, 2013)

Added the information for Eblen's Cave Degree in Tennessee as provided by Worshipful Brother jeffself.

The formatting is getting really messed up where line breaks are concerned.  I'll try and clean the OP up at some point soon.


----------



## Trufflehound (Oct 1, 2013)

The following information has been provided by W:. Richard Corcoran.  If you visit the link, it looks like it would be very interesting to attend.  The degree is put on at Fort Clinch near Fernandina Beach, Florida.  

From Wikipedia:


> *Fort Clinch* is a 19th-century Third System masonry coastal fortification located on a peninsula near the northernmost point of Amelia Island in Nassau County, Florida. The fort lies to the northeast of Fernandina Beach at the entrance to the Cumberland Sound and lies within Fort Clinch State Park.
> Since 1736 the site where Fort Clinch now stands has been occupied off and on by troops because it sits at the entrance to the St. Marys River and the Cumberland Sound.
> 
> Construction of a fort, later named Fort Clinch, was begun in 1847 after the end of the Second Seminole War. The actual compound is pentagonal in shape, with both inner and outer walls, and consists of almost five million bricks. There are corner bastions and embrasures in the outer walls and several structures in the interior courtyards, including a 2-story barracks. The fort was named in honor of General Duncan Lamont Clinch after his death in 1849. General Clinch fought in the War of 1812 and was an important figure in the First and Second Seminole Wars.
> ...



 


> Brother,
> 
> I have attached browser information you can use to look up details of annual outdoor degree held at Ft. Clinch in Fernandina Beach, Florida. The host Lodge is Amelia # 47 and they do an amazing degree. Not to mention its' Masonic Civil War History.
> I have attended this Degree and must admit it was very well done.
> ...



EDIT:   We have information regarding only 7 of 50 states so far.  If you have any information regarding interesting degree locations or other things that happen (like the funeral procession in Lousiana), let me know so I can share it.  They could be from the United States or overseas -- it doesn't matter.

EDIT2:  Work has finally slowed down, so I'll be writing up a somewhat generic email to be sent out to the various Grand Lodges over here in the US to see if they have any input.  Don't let that stop you all, though, from giving feedback.


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 19, 2014)

Updated the OP and added the following information for *Alabama*:



> Fort Gaines Degree Conferral - Mobile Masonic Lodge #40 will be conferring a MM degree at Fort Gaines (located at Dauphin Island) on April 26, 2014. (Information provided by the Grand Lodge F&AM of Alabama)



This ended up being a timely addition, because April is fast-approaching.  Thank you, PGM Underwood for providing the information.



> *Fort Gaines* is an historic fort on Dauphin Island, Alabama, United States. It was named for Edmund Pendleton Gaines. Established in 1821, it is best known for its role in the Battle of Mobile Bay during the American Civil War.
> 
> Exhibits include the huge anchor from the USS _Hartford_, Admiral David Farragut's flagship on which he gave his world famous command, "Damn the torpedoes â€“ full speed ahead!" The fort also has the original cannons used in the battle, five pre-Civil War brick buildings in the interior courtyard, operational blacksmith shop and kitchens, tunnel systems to the fortified corner bastions, and similar features. A museum details the history of this period, as well as the French colonial presence beginning in the late 17th century. The fort was partially modernized for the Spanish-American War. It is a tourist destination with tours and historical reenactment events. The site is considered to be one of the nation's best-preserved Civil War era masonry forts and has been nominated for listing as a National Historic Landmark.
> 
> Significant masonry damages have been sustained during hurricanes and tropical storms in the past decade. Though these damages have been largely repaired, the fort continues to be under threat from erosion. The fort sits on east end of Dauphin Island, only meters from the Gulf of Mexico. Ongoing erosional losses of sand dunes and beach total up to 10 feet per year. For these reasons, the Civil War Preservation Trust placed Fort Gaines on its _History Under Siege_ listing on March 18, 2009. The listing identifies the ten most endangered Civil War battlefields in the United States.[SUP][2][/SUP] Additionally it was placed on the list of America's 11 Most Endangered Historic Places by the National Trust for Historic Preservation in 2011.[SUP][3][/SUP]


----------



## CTSloan (Feb 19, 2014)

Trufflehound said:


> Added information regarding Moosup Lodge #113 and their Mountain Lodge meeting.
> 
> Also, last weekend, I was able to attend Georgia's 60th annual Rock Quarry meeting, where two MM degrees were conferred.  The degree was acted out in full (meaning the lecture, too) -- something I've never seen before.  It was really impressive (songs were included as well).  I would very strongly encourage others to attend in the future.



I have been wanting to go to this. A brother from my lodge went years ago. He was impressed but, can't remember where it was. Where is this done at or what lodge host it? Thanks 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 19, 2014)

CTSloan said:


> I have been wanting to go to this. A brother from my lodge went years ago. He was impressed but, can't remember where it was. Where is this done at or what lodge host it? Thanks
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


I believe that the Rock Quarry will be on August 23rd this year.  It's in/near Morganton, Georgia.  I'm not sure which lodge puts it on, though.  It may very well rotate.  I'm not certain.

Speaking of Georgia, the Cove Waterfall meeting looks like it's either May 17th or 24th.  I'm not sure what all it entails, but I may try and attend this year.

EDIT:
Rock Quarry near Morganton, GA
U S F S Road
Chattahoochee National Forest, Morganton, GA 30560

Lunch starts at the base of the mountain around noon.  Lodge starts around 1900 or so, if I remember correctly.  It's a long event.  We got out around 2200 or 2300, and we drove directly back to Augusta after.  We didn't get back until about 0500 the next day.  If you're far away, I highly recommend grabbing a room for the night somewhere.


----------



## CTSloan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you for the quick reply. My wife is originally from blue ridge before moving to Alabama. So I know where Morganton is. I'll try to make that. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 19, 2014)

You're welcome!


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 10, 2015)

I cleaned up the OP a little, and I also thought I'd add the following in this post (not being added to the OP):

Regarding the Red Degrees -- The Grand Lodge of Georgia has invited Brothers from Louisiana to Georgia to perform some of their Red Degree work.  This is happening in Macon, Georgia on February 28th.  If interested in attending, contact the Scottish Rite Valley of Macon.  My understanding is that there's a limited amount of seats available.

Regarding the rest of the OP, I need to stop being lazy and start contacting the various Grand Lodges again.  Going alphabetically, the next on my list is Georgia.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 10, 2015)

Crater Lake Lodge 211 A.F&A.M. Klamath Falls, OR on the first saturday of August puts on an Outdoor degree in Crater Lake National Park, permission being granted by executive order of President (M.W.B.) Franklin D Roosevelt


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 12, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Crater Lake Lodge 211 A.F&A.M. Klamath Falls, OR on the first saturday of August puts on an Outdoor degree in Crater Lake National Park, permission being granted by executive order of President (M.W.B.) Franklin D Roosevelt


 I have added the information to the list.  Thank you for the information!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 15, 2015)

There is an upcoming Third degree being put on at a lodge in Missouri. It is a Lantern Lodge with candle light only. Many participating will be wearing Revoluitionary period clothing to help celebrate George Washington's birthday. I am seeking dispensation so I can go in my Rev. Riflemans period attire and bring my Rev. period flintlock rifle. BTW, I have always wondered why the prohibition against weapons in Lodge. Masons have long (always?) been under some kind of attack. It is not like we are going to harm each other.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 15, 2015)

Considering weapons in the lodge room came up this year at our grand communication, I had a chance to ponder this topic. I think if you consider what the lodge room is supposed to represent in the master lodge, you may see that carrying weapons there would be most inappropriate. That's my opinion at least.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 15, 2015)

Rifleman1776 said:


> BTW, I have always wondered why the prohibition against weapons in Lodge.



When brothers remember some of the explanations given to the candidate about his preparation some think that one only refers to the candidate.  Others think it refers to all present.  There is no "right" answer to this difference just what your jurisdiction has voted as the "correct" answer.

The brother who obligated me on my first is a police officer required to go armed.  It was tucked under his chair while he was in attendance.  That jurisdiction voted that way.  Other jurisdictions I am a member of have voted the other way on it.


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (Jan 16, 2015)

We allow weapons in our building - but NOT in the Lodge room proper.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 16, 2015)

I am having an e-discussion with a Brother on this subject. Regarding the period of the  American Revolution, it was foolhardy for a patriot,rebel/revolutionary to leave his home without a weapon. They had to have been brought to the place they met for Lodge.


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 22, 2015)

From the Grand Lodge of Illinois:

Thanksgiving Degree - Each year, Robinson Masonic Lodge #250 conducts a MM Degree on the morning of Thanksgiving.
Outdoor Degree - Every few years, the Widows Sons (Masonic Motorcycle Association) hold an outdoor degree.
Colonial Degree - Occasionally, there is a lodge that conducts a "Colonial Degree" in full costume. (no lodge name given)
 
From the Grand Lodge of Idaho:

Exemplification - Portneuf Lodge # 18 does an exemplification of the 3rd degree in costume, the first weekend in March every year.
Silver City Lodge - Silver City Lodge #13 (located in Homedale, Idaho) holds an Annual Meeting and 3rd degree  in Silver City, Idaho (old mining town)  the second weekend of July.
Lodge on the Lake - Capital City Lodge #93 holds opens lodge on the lake and has a picnic in July each year.
Baldy Mountain Degree - Hailey Lodge #16 holds a 3rd Degree on Baldly Mountain around Labor day weekend.
Lodge in the Garage - Capital City Lodge #93 holds an annual communication in the garage and a picnic each Spetember.
International Day - Bonners Ferry Lodge #43 (of Idaho) has International Day, working with Creston Lodge #54 (of British Columbia).  Both lodges meet and open in one location and close in another with lunch in the middle.


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 22, 2015)

Rifleman1776 said:


> There is an upcoming Third degree being put on at a lodge in Missouri. It is a Lantern Lodge with candle light only. Many participating will be wearing Revoluitionary period clothing to help celebrate George Washington's birthday. I am seeking dispensation so I can go in my Rev. Riflemans period attire and bring my Rev. period flintlock rifle.


 You wouldn't happen to have any additional information regarding this, would you?


----------



## Rafael Villegas (Sep 8, 2015)

Brethen,

I am a traveling man as all of you. However, I am traveling out of my country. My mother lodge is Pitagóricos #58 from Tamaulipas México and from what I have experienced,  visiting any lodge in Mexico is a great experience for my American brothers. 

I am currently living in Nashville, TN and I would love to visit this magic degrees.  Is there any brother from Kentucky, Georgia or Alabama (even from the Carolinas) Who Can help me plan a visit to one of this great events?

Thank you in advance, 

M.M. Rafael V.


----------



## Cootr68 (Sep 10, 2015)

There is a Yellow Dog degree held at The Abbas Grotto in East Peoria Il every 6 months. Next one is September 19th. I have not lost my scent! A lodge in Macomb Il has had an outdoor MM degree this year also, not sure of lodge #.


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Sep 18, 2015)

This is a great thread! Thanks for this. I'm going to make it my goal to visit these events next year.


----------

